# Just Leave Us The &$#% ALONE!!!



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Dear Government:

&$#% off.

Seriously, I mean it, &$#% off.

Leave us the &$#% alone. We don't need your programs. We don't need your stupid useless regulations. We don't need you spying on us. We don't need you "looking out for us". We don't need you for pretty much ANYTHING here in the US except for a couple of things...

We expect you to keep order, but we also expect that you do it without donning jackboots.

We expect you to put out fires, that's why we bought you those big red trucks. You do a pretty darned good job at that one part of life in the good ole USA, so keep that up.

We expect you to keep our roads drivable, that's why we bought you all those big yellow trucks. Please note, we would appreciate it if you did this as well as the fire departments do their jobs, instead of... well, you know, that crap you are doing now.

We expect you to defend our borders. Please note where our borders are, you seem to be massively confused about this. You know, our border to the south of us is not in Afghanistan, it's on the southern edge of Texas, Arizona, California... like that. If you need a map, I will buy you one, because obviously you know where the &$#% Kandahar is, but apparently you don't know that there's supposed to be a barrier between the US and Mexico. Time to wise the &$#% up and do your jobs.

Other than that? Just forget I exist. I don't want your help, I will take care of myself. I don't need you to brainwash (oops, I mean "educate") my children, I don't need you to teach me religion, I don't need you to provide me with healthcare, I don't need you to steal my money to pay for a retirement system that will be insolvent, etc.

I gotta be honest, y'all don't know what the hell you are doing, you don't know who you are, and you sure as hell don't know how to run a country, so just let me opt out, m'kay?

Just leave me, and leave my family, the &$#% alone... 

Yours truly,

Salty.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree with your call for limited government Salt-N-Pepper. At this point the camel not only has its nose under the tent but is in the tent. It will be a very difficult struggle to get people to be self sufficient and not have others pay for their wants and needs.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well said Salty.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I read this in a book somewhere so I can't take credit but "Defend the borders and deliver the mail" neither one seems to be getting done very well.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Brav The PHQ O


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Should be up for the post of the year award.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Dirk Pitt said:


> I read this in a book somewhere so I can't take credit but "Defend the borders and deliver the mail" neither one seems to be getting done very well.


I don't need them to deliver the mail, privatize that & it will take care of it's self. People freak out about this concept, but really the government sucks so hard at it now, it's hard to imagine anybody doing a worse job. UPS & Fed Ex could do it better, and probably cheaper, and still meet the mandate that every household has access to mail.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm from the government and I'm here to help you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Correct!



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Dear Government:
> 
> &$#% off.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Salty, Is this the official petition for signatures? I wanna sign up.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That's about as libertarian as it gets ain't it?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just get off the land and they will be happy to leave you alone as long as you arn't somewhere they are interested in, or interacting with something that is their interest or have something that is their interest, or are something that is their interest. 

Good luck with that. Its all politics.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Just get off the land and they will be happy to leave you alone as long as you arn't somewhere they are interested in, or interacting with something that is their interest or have something that is their interest, or are something that is their interest.
> 
> Good luck with that. Its all politics.


Thanks Will, the useful advice it is much appreciated. Glad you covered all Big Brother's bases for them, just not sure where that leaves us American's who have a known and measurable loss of rights and liberties.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Thanks Will, the useful advice it is much appreciated. Glad you covered all Big Brother's bases for them, just not sure where that leaves us American's who have a known and measurable loss of rights and liberties.


Immeasurable*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^ I stand corrected. Thanks SGG.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Just get off the land and they will be happy to leave you alone as long as you arn't somewhere they are interested in, or interacting with something that is their interest or have something that is their interest, or are something that is their interest.
> 
> Good luck with that. Its all politics.


And here is the reason that we are doomed^^^

I used to weep for the idiots of the world, now I pray for their demise and destruction.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What to do with Will.........????

He posts, he gets slapped back. Again and again. Over and over.

Do you really enjoy this Will? Oh well, you better keep your place in Big Brother's line, its where you belong.


----------



## doubledown (Nov 30, 2015)

My sentiments exactly. Thank you Salty!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm thinking that it would seriously make their day if they could somehow get all of us together and make sure we all had our piece of the pie.

They would be thinking for us: about 3 feet wide, . . . 7 feet long, . . . and 6 foot deep.

Then they would be happy. 

That is their goal.

Our job is prevention, . . . or at least delaying it as long as reasonably possible.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

